# Down to 2



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

I've called around, asked some questions, and gone through hell but I'm down to 2 engines to swap into my Sentra. One is the CA18DE the other is the CA18ET. Both have pros and cons, but what really seperates the 2 is that the CA18DE has about 60,000 miles on it and I have to order it from Arizona. The CA18ET has 0 miles on it and is at advanced auto. I need to know which one


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Is the CA18ET turbocharged? If it is that's what I would go with...and anyways it's new.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i agree.


----------



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

*Well*

Well it not new new, it was rebuilt, and I do belive it is turbocharged


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

yes, any nissan engine could with the ending being DET is turboed


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Well, 0 miles is new enough(even if it's rebuilt).


----------

